# Uzytkownicy

## Reks2004

Witam.

Problem polega na tym iz 'zwykly' uzytkownik nie ma dostepu np. do '/' itp.

Wiem, ze musze go dodac do odpowiednich grup, ale to nic nie daje:/

Nie mam mozliwosci dodania go do grupy root, bo jak to zrobie to nie da sie na niego zalogowac.

Wiecie moze co jest przyczyna? Moze cos zwalilem przy instalacji... (wszytko robilem wedluk manuala gentoo).

~Reks..

----------

## aqu

dostepu ? czyli co? nie moze zapisywac, przegladac ? 

jesli masz grsecurity to taka polityke moze narzucic kernel

----------

## psotnik

Może się przyczepie pod wątek  :Smile:  Zastanawiam się czy da się stworzyć użytkownika np test który ma dostęp tylko do swojego homa i nigdzie więcej, tzn nawet listowanie czegokolwiek poza $HOME odpadało.

ps A polecenie id dla zwykłego usera co zwraca?

----------

## Reks2004

Więc tak:

- Jak probuje wejsc na '/' albo na jaka kolwiek partycje np. sda5 (ntfs), wyskakuje mi ze mam brak uprawnien do tej lokalizacji..

-id daje mi :

```

reks@Reks2004-gentoo ~ $ id

uid=1000(reks) gid=100(users) grupy=6(disk),10(wheel),11(floppy),17(console),18(audio),27(video),35(games),85(usb),100(users),250(portage)

```

-zalezy mi aby ten uzytkownik mial jak najwieksze prawa...

-btw wiecie moze jak zmienic -> jak uruchamia sie kdm to mam chwile taki kratkowany czarno-bialy ekran

----------

## aqu

 *Reks2004 wrote:*   

> Więc tak:
> 
> - Jak probuje wejsc na '/' albo na jaka kolwiek partycje np. sda5 (ntfs), wyskakuje mi ze mam brak uprawnien do tej lokalizacji..
> 
> 

 

moze nazwyklejsze chmod pomoze?

 *Reks2004 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -btw wiecie moze jak zmienic -> jak uruchamia sie kdm to mam chwile taki kratkowany czarno-bialy ekran

 

to jest wlaczanie sie serwera X i CHYBA nie da sie z tym nic zrobic

----------

## Reks2004

 *aqu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> moze nazwyklejsze chmod pomoze?
> 
> 

 

-hmm mam prawa ustawione, ze kazdy moze zobaczyc zawartosc a zmieniac tylko root wiec chyba jest dobrze ustawione:s

-czy to normalne ze jak dodaje uzytkownika do grupy root to nie da sie zalogowac...? (jak probuje sie zalogowac to dzieje sie tak jakby ten uzytkownik nie istnial

-co do tego kratkowanego ekranu to w 'mandrake' tego nie bylo ;p

-a przy pomocy 'su' nie moge wejsc na uzytkownika reks :

```

Reks2004-gentoo ~ # su -l reks

/bin/bash: reks: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu

```

----------

## psotnik

 *Reks2004 wrote:*   

> Więc tak:
> 
> - Jak probuje wejsc na '/' albo na jaka kolwiek partycje np. sda5 (ntfs), wyskakuje mi ze mam brak uprawnien do tej lokalizacji..
> 
> 

 

Moze to wina źle skonfigurowanego /etc/fstab  :Question: 

----------

## Reks2004

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moze to wina źle skonfigurowanego /etc/fstab 

 

Hmm co masz na mysli?

Wszytko działa dobrze z konta roota..

EDIT:

Moj fstab:

```

/dev/hde8      /            ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/hde9      /mnt/mandrake   ext3   noatime      0 1

/dev/hde10     none         swap      sw           0 0

/dev/hde1      /mnt/win_c   ntfs      noatime      0 1

/dev/hde5      /mnt/win_d   ntfs      noatime      0 1

/dev/hde6      /mnt/win_e   ntfs      noatime      0 1

/dev/hde7      /mnt/win_f   ntfs      noatime      0 1

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   auto      user      0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto      0 0

proc         /proc      proc      defaults   0 0

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

```

od raku: ort. !!!

----------

## psotnik

Miałem dawno taki problem, że  nikt poza rootem nie mógł nic na portycji nfts robić, np listować zawartości, wpisy w fstab miałem własnie takie jak ty, niestety nie pamiętam jak to rozwiązałem, a windowsa już nie mam więc nie pokombinuje nic. Do wpisu odnośnie partycji / spróbuj dodać  defaults. Ja mam homa na osobnej partycji z właśnie takim wpisem.

```

#/home

/dev/sda3               /home           jfs             defaults                0 1

```

Może pomoże.

A tworząc usera przez useradd XXX -m -G users -s /bin/bash dostajesz jakiś bug?

----------

## aqu

jesli chodzi o ntfs to najwazniejsza rzecza jaka musisz zrobic to wgrac support w kernelu ;> bez tego nie masz co dalej szukac

btw moze to pomoze

----------

## Reks2004

Witam.

Wiec zmiana na defaults nic nie dala:/ (mi chodzi o partycje linuxa bo win to tylko odczyt)

Przy dodawaniu uzytkownika nie mam zadnego bledu...

Moze cos nie tak ze szkieletem jaki jest kopiowany do folderu nowego uzytkownika? :S

P.S. Bije sie w piersi za bledy ort ;P

----------

## v7n

Mój typ - przy rozpakowywaniu stage'a zapomniałeś dać -p ( patrz man tar).

Zaloguj się na roota i pokaż wynik polecenia

```
ls -al /
```

----------

## Reks2004

```

Reks2004-gentoo ~ # ls -al /

razem 72

d-wxr----t  21 root root  4096 cze 17 19:53 .

d-wxr----t  21 root root  4096 cze 17 19:53 ..

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 lut 10 20:42 bin

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 cze 16 14:47 boot

drwxr-xr-x  24 root root 29980 cze 17 19:51 dev

drwxr-xr-x  56 root root  4096 cze 17 19:51 etc

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root  4096 lut 13 14:38 gentoo

drwxr-xr-x   6 root root  4096 cze 17 11:08 home

drwxr-xr-x   9 root root  4096 cze 15 23:30 lib

drwx------   2 root root  4096 lut  8 18:27 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x   9 root root  4096 lut 11 12:08 mnt

drwxr-xr-x   7 root root  4096 cze 17 13:35 opt

dr-xr-xr-x  77 root root     0 cze 17  2006 proc

drwxr-xr-x   8 root root  4096 mar  4 19:42 programy

drwx------  26 root root  4096 cze 17 19:51 root

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root  4096 cze 15 23:30 sbin

drwxr-xr-x  10 root root     0 cze 17  2006 sys

drwxrwxrwt  23 root root  4096 cze 17 19:51 tmp

drwx------   4 root root  4096 cze 17 13:03 .Trash-0

drwxr-xr-x  16 root root  4096 mar  4 01:06 usr

drwxr-xr-x  12 root root  4096 lut  9 13:02 var

```

----------

## Smoothny

a może:

```
chmod 755 /
```

jako root

----------

## exodos

 *Smoothny wrote:*   

> a może:
> 
> ```
> chmod 755 /
> ```
> ...

 

pomysł z wielu powodów kiepski...

----------

## Raku

 *exodos wrote:*   

>  *Smoothny wrote:*   a może:
> 
> ```
> chmod 755 /
> ```
> ...

 

niekoniecznie

u kolegi z problemem:

```
Reks2004-gentoo ~ # ls -al / 

razem 72 

d-wxr----t  21 root root  4096 cze 17 19:53 . 

d-wxr----t  21 root root  4096 cze 17 19:53 ..
```

a np. u mnie:

Debian:

```
root@julia: /var/log # ls -al /

razem 54

drwxr-xr-x   20 root root  1024 2006-01-10 14:04 .

drwxr-xr-x   20 root root  1024 2006-01-10 14:04 ..

```

Gentoo:

```
raku@demon ~ $ ls -al /

razem 20

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root  464 kwi 18 19:01 .

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root  464 kwi 18 19:01 ..

```

widać różnice?

----------

## piotreek

Co do partycji NTFS-a to brakuje wpisu umas=000.

----------

## v7n

 *piotreek wrote:*   

> Co do partycji NTFS-a to brakuje wpisu umas=000.

 

umask=000

 :Wink: 

----------

## Reks2004

Witam, ;]

Wiec zmiana praw dostepu pomogla lecz tylko przez konsole...

Ale mam jeszcze dwa pytania odnosnie praw dostepu, jakie powinny miec katalogi/pliki ->

```

/tmp/*.* 

/bin/*.*

/bin/bash <--szczegolnie

/var.....

```

~Reks;]

----------

## Gabrys

Jeszcze powiem, że da się zmienić kratkowany ekran na czarny/niebieski/dowolny ale po co.

/tmp/* wywal, bo można, wtedy wszystko, co będzie tworzone będzie miało dobre prawa

/bin/

BRRRRR i czemu piszesz *.*, przecież w większości plików nie ma kropek

```
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    5132 maj 29 21:56 arch

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      10 maj 24 17:29 awk -> gawk-3.1.5

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   16436 maj 29 20:27 basename

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  658092 maj 29 19:56 bash

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root     116 cze 12 17:39 bashlogin

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1581724 mar 27 14:38 bb

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       5 maj 24 17:29 bunzip2 -> bzip2

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  873160 mar 27 14:38 busybox

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       5 maj 24 17:29 bzcat -> bzip2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       6 maj 24 17:29 bzcmp -> bzdiff

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    2105 mar 25 15:09 bzdiff

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       6 maj 24 17:29 bzegrep -> bzgrep

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       6 maj 24 17:29 bzfgrep -> bzgrep

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    1677 mar 25 15:09 bzgrep

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   32420 mar 25 15:09 bzip2

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   13120 mar 25 15:09 bzip2recover

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       6 maj 24 17:29 bzless -> bzmore

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    1259 mar 25 15:09 bzmore

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   20452 maj 29 20:27 cat

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    9052 mar 25 15:05 chattr

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   37280 maj 29 20:27 chgrp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   34684 maj 29 20:27 chmod

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   39792 maj 29 20:27 chown

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   16536 maj 29 20:27 chroot

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   19084 maj 29 20:27 cksum

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   19472 maj 29 20:27 comm

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   61148 maj 29 20:27 cp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   77832 mar 25 15:09 cpio

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  793172 mar 25 19:12 cryptsetup

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   30044 maj 29 20:27 cut

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   50128 maj 29 20:27 date

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   43684 maj 29 20:27 dd

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   39460 maj 29 20:27 df

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   78740 maj 29 20:27 dir

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   27264 maj 29 20:27 dircolors

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   16660 maj 29 20:27 dirname

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    6956 maj 29 21:56 dmesg

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       8 maj 24 17:29 dnsdomainname -> hostname

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       8 maj 24 17:29 domainname -> hostname

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   62284 maj 29 20:27 du

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   17800 maj 29 20:27 echo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   60388 mar 25 23:26 ed

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       4 maj 24 17:29 egrep -> grep

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   16348 maj 29 20:27 env

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      24 maj 27 16:14 eprogress -> /usr/local/bin/eprogress

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   82884 maj 29 20:27 expr

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   15060 maj 29 20:27 false

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       4 maj 24 17:29 fgrep -> grep

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   18200 mar 26 06:19 fuser

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      10 maj 24 17:29 gawk -> gawk-3.1.5

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  245232 mar 25 16:40 gawk-3.1.5

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   66240 mar 25 16:10 grep

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    8628 cze  5 14:01 groups

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       4 cze 11 13:15 gunzip -> gzip

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       4 cze 11 13:15 gzcat -> gzip

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    4867 cze 11 13:15 gzexe

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   52740 cze 11 13:15 gzip

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   28936 maj 29 20:27 head

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   15772 maj 29 20:27 hostid

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   10712 mar 26 04:07 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   19452 maj 29 20:27 id

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      20 maj 24 17:29 igawk -> /usr/bin/igawk-3.1.5

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   65224 maj 29 20:27 install

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root root   13308 mar 25 21:00 kill

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   15512 mar 26 06:19 killall

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   16216 maj 29 20:27 link

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   27276 maj 29 20:27 ln

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   76740 mar 26 04:44 loadkeys

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   35392 cze  5 14:01 login

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   15904 maj 29 20:27 logname

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   78740 maj 29 20:27 ls

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    8092 mar 25 15:05 lsattr

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    7488 mar 25 14:32 lsmod

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      18 maj 24 17:29 lsmod.old -> ../sbin/insmod.old

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    8364 mar 26 06:23 mbchk

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   24996 maj 29 20:27 mkdir

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   17648 maj 29 20:27 mkfifo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   21724 maj 29 20:27 mknod

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    7184 mar 30 15:43 mktemp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   31684 maj 29 21:56 more

-rws--x--x 1 root root  100736 maj 29 21:56 mount

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   69884 maj 29 20:27 mv

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  130164 maj 29 22:11 nano

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   85096 mar 26 04:07 netstat

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   18652 maj 29 20:27 nice

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       8 maj 24 17:29 nisdomainname -> hostname

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   18628 maj 29 20:27 nohup

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   18816 mar 26 06:19 oldfuser

-rws--x--x 1 root root   32156 cze  5 14:01 passwd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      20 maj 24 17:29 pgawk -> /usr/bin/pgawk-3.1.5

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      16 maj 24 17:29 pidof -> ../sbin/killall5

-rws--x--x 1 root root   28428 mar 26 04:06 ping

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   16100 maj 29 20:27 printenv

-r-xr-xr-x 1 root root   62044 mar 25 21:00 ps

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   15456 mar 26 06:19 pstree

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       6 maj 24 17:29 pstree.x11 -> pstree

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   90796 maj 29 20:27 ptx

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   19076 maj 29 20:27 pwd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       4 maj 29 19:56 rbash -> bash

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    9284 maj 29 20:27 rc-status

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   19652 maj 29 20:27 readlink

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       2 maj 24 17:29 red -> ed

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   38112 maj 29 20:27 rm

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   16532 maj 29 20:27 rmdir

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       4 maj 29 22:11 rnano -> nano

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   12440 mar 30 15:43 run-parts

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   82432 mar 25 13:43 sed

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   20056 maj 29 20:27 seq

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   28776 mar 26 04:44 setfont

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       4 maj 29 19:56 sh -> bash

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   17508 maj 29 20:27 sleep

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   50624 maj 29 20:27 sort

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   26580 maj 29 20:27 split

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   35728 maj 29 20:27 stat

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   39736 maj 29 20:27 stty

-rws--x--x 1 root root   30684 cze  5 14:01 su

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   15576 maj 29 20:27 sync

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  161280 mar 25 23:57 tar

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   17516 maj 29 20:27 tee

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    7848 mar 30 15:43 tempfile

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   38460 maj 29 20:27 touch

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   34864 maj 29 20:27 tr

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   15060 maj 29 20:27 true

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   15904 maj 29 20:27 tty

-rws--x--x 1 root root   35064 maj 29 21:56 umount

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   18276 maj 29 20:27 uname

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   26296 maj 29 20:27 uniq

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   16056 maj 29 20:27 unlink

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    6180 mar 25 15:05 uuidgen

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   78740 maj 29 20:27 vdir

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   22492 maj 29 20:27 wc

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   26320 maj 29 20:27 who

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   16104 maj 29 20:27 whoami

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   27588 cze 12 00:35 wpa_cli

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   10748 cze 12 00:35 wpa_passphrase

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   15776 maj 29 20:27 yes

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       8 maj 24 17:29 ypdomainname -> hostname

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       4 cze 11 13:15 zcat -> gzip

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       5 cze 11 13:15 zcmp -> zdiff

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    1971 cze 11 13:15 zdiff

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       5 cze 11 13:15 zegrep -> zgrep

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root       5 cze 11 13:15 zfgrep -> zgrep

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    1522 cze 11 13:15 zforce

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    3112 cze 11 13:15 zgrep

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root     100 cze 11 13:15 zless

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    1883 cze 11 13:15 zmore

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root    3568 cze 11 13:15 znew

```

```
ls /var -l

razem 11

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root   4 maj 24 18:06 cache

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   3 kwi  1 04:45 db

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   3 maj 29 22:07 empty

drwxr-x---  3 root games  3 maj 24 18:38 games

drwxrwx--T  2 root gdm   18 cze 19 22:08 gdm

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root  22 cze 20 00:51 lib

drwxrwxr-x  3 root uucp   4 cze 19 22:07 lock

drwxr-xr-x  9 root root  27 cze 19 22:08 log

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root  15 maj 24 17:41 mail -> /var/spool/mail

drwxr-xr-x  8 root root  21 cze 20 04:07 run

drwxr-xr-x  5 root root   5 cze 11 12:30 spool

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root   2 kwi  6 12:01 state

drwxrwxrwt 20 root root  25 cze 20 10:13 tmp

```

Czyli widać, że bardzo rozsądne: użytkownik "mogę wszystko", grupa, inni "możecie zobaczyć i uruchomić".

Dodam od siebie jeszcze wpis dla /etc/shadow, tak dla odmiany:

```
-rw------- 1 root root 942 cze  7 15:50 /etc/shadow
```

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Reks2004

Witam,

Thx, za pomoc.... :Wink: 

@Gabrys a mozesz powiedziec jak zmienic ten kratkowany ekran bo ja tego nigdzie nie moge znalesc? ;]

~Reks

----------

## Gabrys

Nie mogę, bo nie pamiętam, ale rzuć okiem tu:

http://dot.kde.org/1003720345/1003780917/

----------

## Reks2004

OK. pokombinuje z tym;]

I jeszcze raz thx za pomoc;)

~Reks

----------

